

Ask HN: How to stop requests to ajax.Googleapis.com and load jQuery locally? - MisterWebz

I use RequestPolicy and I noticed tons of websites make requests to ajax.googleapis.com to fetch jQuery. With the recent revelations about Google handing over information to the NSA, I&#x27;ve become slightly worried about making so many requests to Google even when not visiting Google.<p>It looks like the file is being cached, but it&#x27;s still making a request. Is there a way to load jQuery locally or force the browser to use the cached jQuery file instead of requiring to make a request to Google?
======
benologist
Use a userscript to like tampermonkey for chrome or greasemonkey for firefox
to swap out the urls for local ones.

~~~
MisterWebz
I'll try and see if that works, thanks.

